# p. nattereri or am I way off?



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

Was sold as a wild caught red belly from Brazil. I keep looking at it and something does not look right about it. It has a humeral spot, not as distinct as a caribe but none the less it is there which makes me think it may be a s. spilo? Even though his head looks more pygo than even spilos and macs.

So am I just retarded and it is just a p. natt? or is it something else


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

yea it is a natt almost looks like a ternetzi I dont know but it is a natt


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

alright thanks, thats what it was sold as and what I thought but I wanted to double check.

I also really want your manny!!! but your a little too far away for me to make the drive.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks like a RBP to me, all piranhas can show resemblence of a humeral spot. It comes and goes with most pygo's ive owned based on water quality and stress.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

PDOGGY said:


> Looks like a RBP to me, all piranhas can show resemblence of a humeral spot. It comes and goes with most pygo's ive owned based on water quality and stress.


x2


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

natt


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Trigga said:


> natt


X2


----------

